# Lowrance HDS connector plug covers



## MilkManDan (2 mo ago)

Does anyone know where to get the covers for the back of the Lowrance, where the plugs hook up? I have a couple missing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

replacement plug covers Lowrance - Google Search


----------



## MilkManDan (2 mo ago)

@Smackdaddy53 Well that was easy, lol

Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MilkManDan said:


> @Smackdaddy53 Well that was easy, lol
> 
> Thanks


No problem! It’s all in how you word it in the search.


----------

